# Help me Build a Loft... Please...



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Greetings members,

I'm returning to pigeons after 24 years and I need your help. I need to build a loft for my little daughter. It doesn't have to be very big as I only plan to keep a few pairs. I'll either get seraphim pigeons or Turkish tumblers.

For the time being I got this crate that is 63" W x 43" D x 39" H



I also got this aviary that is 93" W x 48" D x 48" H



I live in San Diego... so weather is not a big issue. 

I would appreciate any help as I have no idea where to start. It's been a long time


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

If I put everything together as is, I'll end up with something like this. 

Any cons to this design?


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

JT,

Welcome back to pigeons. I recently came back after a 20 year hiatus and started with Classic Old Frills.

Though others will have ideas too, I enjoy playing around with loft design.

If it were me and I didn't plan on more than four pair, I'd make a trap door for easier cleaning or cut a narrow strip where i can slide a Luan tray in and out for easy cleaning and set it all on a 3' high stand, aviary too as long as it had a wire bottom. 

I'm still thinking of nesting to allow for privacy and plenty of space.

Good luck and have some fun!


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

JT,

I have a long commute home after work and I started pontificating on an idea or two. The box you wish to use has floor space of 2709 square inches and it is recommended that you have two sq ft of floor space per bird. This means that you should keep fewer than nine pair. I like lots of room, myself, so I'd suggest 5-6 pair.

Let's consider outfitting it for six pair. Being in Cali, would you plan to leave one side open or close it in? You could go either way, but you'd want to account for weather, so having it enclosed may prove wise.

Considering that, let's plan to leave the open side as the back. Here's how I would do it.

1. Build a 2X2 (or 1x2) frame measuring 63x41 with a couple cross pieces. Then cover that with hardware cloth. This should be mounted inside about an inch off the bottom to give you a wire floor and two inches from the open side. Below this, I'd insert a piece of 1/4" plywood that will serve as a cleaning tray.

2. Build two 2x2 (or 1x2) frames measuring 63x14 with a couple of cross pieces. Cover one of them in hardware cloth. Mount the one without HW cloth 16" above the floor and two inches from the open side. Mount the one wieth HW cloth an inch above that the same. A second level cleaning tray will be installed like in step one above.

3. Route a 1/4" groove down the center of a 1x2 84" or so long and then cut it into 8 pieces 14" long. Mount them on 21" centers, aligned, on top of the floor section, under the upper frame, and again on the underside of the "roof". This will allow you to slip in a two pieces of 1/4" plywood 14x16" and, effectively create you three nestboxes across the bottom and two pieces 14X 15" (make sure to measure height before you cut) to create three on the second level.

4. Build a 2x2 (or 1x2) frame measuring 63x38 with crosspieces.The rest of this part is up to personal desire. You could cover it in hardware cloth for an open back but fit it with some weather sheiding like plywood or plexiglass. We can talk offline on that.

5. On the side opposite the open side, cut a 4x6" opening at floor level to serve as entry to the aviary.

6. mount the box on a frame that sets it 36" off the ground.

The way I see it, this could be a sweet, easy to maintain, design. Can you envision it? If it piques your interest to talk about it more or if you have questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

wyllm,

Thanks for the great idea and explanation. Shortly after I started the thread I got super busy both at work and home and thus I have postponed things until I can get help from someone or when I get a few off days.

Joe


----------



## ironman1st (Jan 4, 2013)

I think 9 birds not 9 pr.


----------

